# Gun free zone?



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Gun free zone? Sounds like a killing zone to me.
I would have no problem with a gun free zone if armed protection were provided.
If the government or someone in the private sector wants a gun free zone would't you think
they should provide a safe zone as well? 
I don't like to admit the sheep need it but they do due to the crazy people.

At least until we get this gun control stuff under control and allow law biding citizens to protect themselves.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

GFZ = Like a paper target that can't shoot back.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

No, if they want gun free zones then make them 100% gun free. No armed police, nothing and let the parents decide if they want to send their children there and be unprotected. Let them see how a gun free zone would really work and the big bad swat teams can go in unarmed or let the politicians that pass the gun free zone laws and the parents that support such laws go in unarmed and get the BG's! Maybe they can talk them out of killing more innocent people!


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

I always love the part where somebody will start going on that the business owners property rights are sacred and he has absolute freedom to make his premises a gun free zone. However with every freedom comes responsibility. When a property owner declares their area a gun free zone and massacre results have you seen them held accountable either criminally or civilly? Until I see this upheld they are not exercising a right they are simply farting and hoping people are too embarrassed to rebuke them.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I agree. When the politicians walk around a gun free zone, without their security, no guns. no guns for anybody. yeah right. 
My family is my responsibilty. I took that oath when I promised my life to my fiance. I will die to protect them, but I guarandamntee you, many others will die with me. 
Gun Free Zone- Really, can I have two then?


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

nuff said


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

The nut job that shot up the theater in Colorado purposely bypassed theaters nearer to him in order to go to one that was a "gun free zone". Why is it that you never hear politicians or most of the media mention that little fact? I do believe that private businesses have the right to make their private property "gun free", and there is no way that any one can sue them or have them arrested if they do so. Al they would do is reply "that are what the police for". What WE can do is NOT do business with them, and let them know why. Also, tell your friends and family and let them know that such businesses are more dangerous to frequent then those places that do allow firearms. Ultimately YOU are responsible for the safety of you and your family, and every time you go to a place where firearms are not allowed, you are allowing someone else to assume that responsibility. Yes, there will be times when you don't have a choice in the matter, such as going to the post office or a school, or here in Illinois, a hospital. But when you do, like going to a store, theater, or a restaurant, my philosophy is if my gun doesn't go in, then neither do I.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I prefer to call them Criminal Empowerment Zones.
At least in Florida, unlike SOME other states, a sign declaring "No Guns" does not carry the force of law, and someone carrying can only be asked to leave.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Gun Fee Zones! Ha! Fools laws to control us and another avenue on the road to socialism. What a joke.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

The government can tell me/you/us that we have NO private property rights when it comes to serving whom we want, but then tells us we don't have the right to carry a gun for our own protection in public places. Sorry but a school, hospital, post office, police station, parks even military bases or any government building/property is public property owned by the citizens of the US. If a cop can carry in those places any legal citizen should be able to carry also, period. If some one is to be granted special rights then they should be made to display that they are members of a special class of people and above certain laws and afforded special rights. If your so proud of your special status then come out and wear a "special banner" and really let the world know.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

budgetprepp-n said:


> Gun free zone? Sounds like a killing zone to me.
> I would have no problem with a gun free zone if armed protection were provided.
> If the government or someone in the private sector wants a gun free zone would't you think
> they should provide a safe zone as well?
> ...


Nope the only one I trust with my personal security and the security of my family is me. I stay out of Gun Free Zones as much as possible, it's not always possible but I try.

-Infidel


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Any gun free zone is a zone you will NEVER catch me in!! You can bet your ass a piece of shit politician will NEVER be in a zone like that without their "security".. Personally, I think ALL politicians that vote for 'gun free zones' should have to go their entire career without ANY security whatsoever! We'll see how ****in often they go for gun free zones after that!! Actually, any politician that says their should be a gun free zone should be struck and KILLED by lightning!!!! That;s what they get for going against the Constitution!!! How bout that!


----------

